# something I just have to share!



## Saoirse (Oct 1, 2009)

Im absolutely about to burst with good feelings and I NEED to share this with other people! I wasnt sure where to post this, but I think I'd feel more comfortable sharing it with ladies 

All summer long, a good friend and I started dating and sexing up. Just fun, casual stuff, something to do when I wasn't working during the summer. 

I am pretty self conscious about my body. Besides my parents, only one other person has seen me buck nekkid and thats my ex-boyfriend.

My friend is self conscious about his body as well. He used to be heavier and even though he lost some weight, he's still got a little tummy chub (which I find soooo hottt). Whenever we had sex, we usually both had shirts on. Eventually, I became comfortable enough to get completely naked in front of him and the response was flattering 

Last night, after a month without seeing eachother, we were finally getting down and dirty. I was in a "I hate everything about my body" mood and was nervous about taking off my clothes (which I finally did). As I stood there, trying to wrap my arms around myself to hide, he did the sweetest thing I can think of. He said "Would this make you feel better?" and he took off all his clothes, INCLUDING his shirt! We stood there, totally nude in front of eachother for the first time and we both felt good about!

Then came hot, sweaty, all-night-long sex!

It was just really sweet of him, to let try to let go of his own body issues, to help me feel better about mine. :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh god, that is so lovely!! I am happy for you
I love those so happy you could burst feelings!!!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 1, 2009)

I really like that this was posted where it was...where it has a chance to be the happy and important thing it is. No matter how often we hear, " oh, don't worry abour XYZ ", we know that no matter the good intentions, we have to live and work through this kind of situation.

That is wonderful, Saoirse!

That is a man who most certainly ' get's it '. How nice it must be for you to know that, chances are, he is going to be as understanding about so many other difficult experience you might share with him. And you seem to be up to being there for him. May your relationship grow and flourish.


Nice stuff...thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 1, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh god, that is so lovely!! I am happy for you
> I love those so happy you could burst feelings!!!



Aren't they the best? I love being so excited and happy that I start dancing around and grinning like an idiot!  Thanks!



mossystate said:


> I really like that this was posted where it was...where it has a chance to be the happy and important thing it is. No matter how often we hear, " oh, don't worry abour XYZ ", we know that no matter the good intentions, we have to live and work through this kind of situation.
> 
> That is wonderful, Saoirse!
> 
> ...



Thanks Mossystate  Im glad I decided to post it in this section.

He really is a great person, and although we're both very cool about being casual... I'd be lying I said I wasn't hoping for something a bit more serious in the future.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Oct 5, 2009)

Woo Hoo! <happy dance for you!!>


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 6, 2009)

Your wonderful story just made my day.:happy:

My best to you both.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Astarte (Oct 8, 2009)

That sounds so wonderful and romantic. I wish everything will turn out just right for you. Thanks for sharing this story, it made my day.


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 10, 2009)

Ohhhh that's the loveliest story ever *wipes away tear*. Now where can I find a man like that?


----------



## tinkerbell (Oct 10, 2009)

aww, thats so great!!


----------



## Tracii (Oct 15, 2009)

Awww I'm so happy for you.(insert squeal here)


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone. It was a really special moment between us.

... but we've ended things.  Too much drama with the ex... and Im pretty sure that he was actually still seeing her. Its sad when someone who seems so amazingly sweet and nice, has a bit of a darker side. 

Oh well. Chalk it up to experience! Now on to bigger and better things!


----------



## Weeze (Oct 15, 2009)

I totally melted at the first post! Sorry to hear it's over. On to the next!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 15, 2009)

Just look at is as a positive experience for you accepting yourself- nevermind that he's not in the picture anymore! As they say here in Australia, "good on ya, mate!"


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2009)

Saoirse said:


> Thanks everyone. It was a really special moment between us.
> 
> ... but we've ended things.  Too much drama with the ex... and Im pretty sure that he was actually still seeing her. Its sad when someone who seems so amazingly sweet and nice, has a bit of a darker side.
> 
> Oh well. Chalk it up to experience! Now on to bigger and better things!



Way to go with the positive attitude!!
Shame about him and the ex, you don't need that kind of drama....no one does.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh..My what a mixture of emotions! I was all happy there and then got a little sad.. aww.. Though good that you had an awsome and affirming experience and good that you are not wasting your time with someone who still has 'ex issues'!!


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Oct 16, 2009)

Ended or not, that was a great experience it sounds like! Carry that confidence with you to the next guy! Fishes in the sea are attracted to girls who wiggle what god gave um' with confidence. Try fishing in some new ponds. The sexy trout men will be hooked in no time!... well, hopefully they are more handsome than a trout but I took my metaphor too far.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Oct 21, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> Ohhhh that's the loveliest story ever *wipes away tear*. Now where can I find a man like that?



My sentiments exactly!


----------

